# Iui in craigavon



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey lovely ladies

Just wondering is any of you girls having ovulation induction or iui in craigavon?


----------



## Sazzlito (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I am currently being treated at Craigavon.  Had two months of ovulation induction and am currently on my second IUI.  Just waiting now to see what the outcome is.  Had a bit of a bleed a few days after which doesn't look too good, but remaining as positive as I can as it was definitely not as heavy as a normal AF.  Hope you are ok and feel free to quiz me about anything you want to know.
Saz


----------

